# Is there anyone on this forum, who went from 0 to 3k/ per month online within around last year?



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 6, 2020)

if yes, can you help the community and tell how?


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 6, 2020)

I dident do that. But the secret is they posted post


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 6, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> I dident do that. But the secret is they posted post


what?


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes by ewhoring


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 6, 2020)

Boneisdestiny said:


> Yes by ewhoring


hmmm, so its still working


----------



## zeno (Feb 6, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> hmmm, so its still working


it isnt, nobody buys
everyone would make banks if it was so easy and simple


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 8, 2020)

@Sergeant did


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 8, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> if yes, can you help the community and tell how?


I did, but if I told you everybody will copy my method, it'll become saturated and stop working.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 8, 2020)

Boneisdestiny said:


> Yes by ewhoring


i didn't even know what that means. i had to look it up.
i can totally see, that a dude can make money this immoral way.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Feb 8, 2020)

Man, the same question been asked over and over. If you were actually serious, you would have found out 50+ different ways to achieve that


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 8, 2020)

jm10 said:


> @Sergeant did


how?


TheMewingBBC said:


> Man, the same question been asked over and over. If you were actually serious, you would have found out 50+ different ways to achieve that


its all garbage
im looking for fresh 2020 get rich quick (to 3k per month) scheme


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 8, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> how?


he streams on twitch with his tits out


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 8, 2020)

I did, much more actually. By dropshipping w/ Facebook ads


----------



## Melo95 (Feb 8, 2020)

I will. I will be developing a looksmax consulting service that will bring all the best male aesthetic surgeons in the world together to help my clients. My clients will be rated by women and different male aesthetics experts. The women will also be evaluating their faces using eye tracking software to truly analyze their faces. I will do the best i can to get them a truly objective real life rating. After rating, they will be connected to different male surgeons who can help them. Not sure on the entire business model yet but it will be a high ticket consulting business. All my clients will be paying very high amounts. Around 5k to 10k for this life changing service. 

The incel epidemic is rising and the marketing will be super blackpilled, hitting on all the deep incel pain points. 

This will make me a millionaire


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 8, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> I did, much more actually. By dropshipping w/ Facebook ads


profit, starting from 0, within last year?
what differentiate you from all the competition who makes 0?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 8, 2020)

Just get knowledge about reselling/ecommerce it is really the easiest way to get money my man. If you have enough knowledge and work hard enough you can build yourself something great buddyboyo. I just started ordering things from aliexpress and reselling them on ebay and I already made like 300euros with no effort at all. I buy chains fo4 like 1 dollar and sell them for 8-9 dollars and people actually buy this shit. It is fucking insane. My next step will be creating an own website with good concept and spreading it through facebook/ig adds.


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 8, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> I will. I will be developing a looksmax consulting service that will bring all the best male aesthetic surgeons in the world together to help my clients. My clients will be rated by women and different male aesthetics experts. The women will also be evaluating their faces using eye tracking software to truly analyze their faces. I will do the best i can to get them a truly objective real life rating. After rating, they will be connected to different male surgeons who can help them. Not sure on the entire business model yet but it will be a high ticket consulting business. All my clients will be paying very high amounts. Around 5k to 10k for this life changing service.
> 
> The incel epidemic is rising and the marketing will be super blackpilled, hitting on all the deep incel pain points.
> 
> This will make me a millionaire


i have been thinking about this too son. i will rule first and crush you like a fucking twig.


----------



## Melo95 (Feb 8, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> i have been thinking about this too son. i will rule first and crush you like a fucking twig.


Gl boyo. You will waste too much on this forum to beat me lol. I already revealed too much but I'm not worried considering the rotters here


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 8, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Gl boyo. You will waste too much on this forum to beat me lol. I already revealed too much but I'm not worried considering the rotters here


how old r u son


----------



## Melo95 (Feb 8, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> how old r u son


21


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 8, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> profit, starting from 0, within last year?
> what differentiate you from all the competition who makes 0?


It wasn't from 0, I'd been doing it for a couple years but it's because I was willing to test many products per day and put effort into the videos. If you are starting now from almost nothing i'd go on getwsodo, pay for a month and grind through as many courses about fb ads as you can on there


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 8, 2020)

yes i got a job irl


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 8, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> I will. I will be developing a looksmax consulting service that will bring all the best male aesthetic surgeons in the world together to help my clients. My clients will be rated by women and different male aesthetics experts. The women will also be evaluating their faces using eye tracking software to truly analyze their faces. I will do the best i can to get them a truly objective real life rating. After rating, they will be connected to different male surgeons who can help them. Not sure on the entire business model yet but it will be a high ticket consulting business. All my clients will be paying very high amounts. Around 5k to 10k for this life changing service.
> 
> The incel epidemic is rising and the marketing will be super blackpilled, hitting on all the deep incel pain points.
> 
> This will make me a millionaire


Realself is to big already. Also the market for females is 100 times bigger. So why focus on males...


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 8, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Realself is to big already. Also the market for females is 100 times bigger. So why focus on males...


males gonna pay much more son have u heard of betabuxes?


----------



## Melo95 (Feb 8, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Realself is to big already. Also the market for females is 100 times bigger. So why focus on males...


For males, the pain is too fucking brutal. Guys need sex way more than females. More pain means bigger problem being solved. They will definitely pay up once the marketing crushes all their copes and PUA attempts


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 9, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> I will. I will be developing a looksmax consulting service that will bring all the best male aesthetic surgeons in the world together to help my clients. My clients will be rated by women and different male aesthetics experts. The women will also be evaluating their faces using eye tracking software to truly analyze their faces. I will do the best i can to get them a truly objective real life rating. After rating, they will be connected to different male surgeons who can help them. Not sure on the entire business model yet but it will be a high ticket consulting business. All my clients will be paying very high amounts. Around 5k to 10k for this life changing service.
> 
> The incel epidemic is rising and the marketing will be super blackpilled, hitting on all the deep incel pain points.
> 
> This will make me a millionaire


Crazy how I was thinking of being a black pill surgeon
If I become a blackpill surgeon or doctor 

I will give free hgh to some kids


----------



## KKK (Feb 10, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Just get knowledge about reselling/ecommerce it is really the easiest way to get money my man. If you have enough knowledge and work hard enough you can build yourself something great buddyboyo. I just started ordering things from aliexpress and reselling them on ebay and I already made like 300euros with no effort at all. I buy chains fo4 like 1 dollar and sell them for 8-9 dollars and people actually buy this shit. It is fucking insane. My next step will be creating an own website with good concept and spreading it through facebook/ig adds.


Can I pm


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 10, 2020)

KKK said:


> Can I pm


Yea go on


----------



## IdeserveJannnah (Jul 21, 2021)

KKK said:


> Can I pm


How much did you make by now???


----------

